# opening .pst files in outlook exp



## mrsda (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi frends,
I have been trying for days from now, to contact cust. support etc. on this issue. My problem is, i have a *.pst file (my personal mails from my office id copied to a CD) in a location in my laptop and want to open them in outlook express 6.(provided by Orange) [I couldnt configure MS outlook 2000 coz it asks for an exchange server n mailbox and i dont know wat to enter.] 


Hope somebody would find a solution for this. I pray.

Thanks
cheers
diana


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Greetings and welcome to TSF. We're sorry for no getting back to you more quickly...

Try this (its been a while since I've used OE so I hope I have it right.)

Copy the .pst to your desktop. Right click on it and make sure its not Read Only or Hidden

Open OE and go to File>Import>Messages>select Outlook, it should ask where and then direct it to the .pst that you copied to the desktop.


----------



## mrsda (Nov 16, 2007)

Thankyou for the reply. But the method u suggested doesn't work coz it asks for "Select an email program to import from" and i cant select any of the programs in the list coz my .pst file is stored in the PC and not imported from an exchange server.

well i found that outlook express cannot read .pst files. It could only read .dbx format files.So plzzzzz do let me know if i could find a way to convert my .pst files to .dbx so that OE reads them !!

thanks again
mrsda


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

See if any of these help

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/176267
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/xp-outlook-express-6-0-and-pst-files-93182.html
http://www.computing.net/office/wwwboard/forum/3876.html


----------

